# blade tech holster for xd ok for xdm?



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

i want a blade tech holster

http://pistolgear.com/proddetail.php?prod=18BTA

the xd9 and xdm9 have the same frame right? even though it doesnt say the holster is specifically for the xdm that doesnt mean i cant use it?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

just my guess, but propably not as the XDM has a tapered slide, so the retention on your gun will not be the same as the xd for which it was intended.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Why don't you just order a holster from Bladetech that's made to fit the XDM and eliminate the guess work?










Just as an FYI, if I were to order Kydex for my "M", it would be from CompTac.


----------

